

Ask HN: What is flask equivalent in PHP? - anujkk

I'm looking for a light-weight micro-framework in PHP that is similar to Flask(python framework). What are the options available?
======
lastkarrde
Silex (<http://silex.sensiolabs.org/>) is very well regarded.

------
athem
Limonade (<https://github.com/sofadesign/limonade>)

The advantage of using Silex is that its from the makers of
Symfony(Framework). So it uses alot of the budles/components from there, Eg:
Twig Templates...

------
tmzt
Slim (<http://www.slimframework.com/>) is built around modern features of PHP
5.3/5.4 like closures and is similar to Sinatra/Express.js

~~~
niteshade
+1 Slim is awesome.

